# Fully built LEs for Hanko trident



## marxss (Nov 1, 2020)

Not sure if this is the right forum.

Anyone know who/where I can purchase fully built LE's that screws into the Hanko tridents? I know CWF makes them (LED, driver, copper pill) with the dragon driver. I'm looking to try out the H17F and prefer a fully built LE so I can just drop it in (I want to keep my existing pill).

I have 0 soldering equipment/skills :laughing:


----------



## id30209 (Nov 1, 2020)

Give mcbrat a shout

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...s-and-standard-Tri-pills-for-Mac-s&highlight=


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## marxss (Nov 1, 2020)

thanks! will contact him separately!


----------

